# Ratsuche: Notebook bei Ebay gekauft, keine Seriennummer



## Rolf K (23 November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe ein gebrauchtes Notebook zu normalem Preis bei Ebay ersteigert und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Das Notebook ist soweit auch ok und entspricht dem Auktionstext.

Der Verkäufer konnte allerdings keinen Eigentumsnachweis erbringen, da er das Notebook, wie er schrieb von seinem Vater gekauft habe. Da er neben seiner Telefonnummer auch die Kopie seines Ausweises mitschickte, hatte ich Vertrauen gefaßt.

Nun habe ich das Notebook erhalten und mußte feststellen, der Seriennummernaufkleber auf der Unterseite des Notebooks entfernt ist.

Bei alledem befürchte ich, Hehlerware gekauft zu haben.

Wie sollte ich sinnigerweise am besten weiter verfahren?

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Raimund (23 November 2003)

*Ebay*

Ebay-Käufe sind niemals ganz ohne Risiko.

Falls es Hehlerware war, hast Du natürlich den Schwarzen Peter. Nach deutschem Recht kann man an einem gestohlenen Gegenstand niemals Eigentum erwerben.

Dass die Seriennummer fehlt, könnte eher daran liegen, dass das Gerät ein Grauimport ist. Sie würde auch das Eigentumsrecht des Verkäufers nicht nachweisen.

Ich lasse mir bei höheren Beträgen bei Ebay-Käufen immer über die "Frage an den Verkäufer" das Eigentumsrecht zusichern. Wenn das der Verkäufer nicht macht, dann Finger weg! Ob dieses Verfahren allerdings juristisch "wasserdicht" ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------

